# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  hydrokolonoterapia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,mam pytanie czy hydrokolonoterapia jest bezpieczna i jak często można ja stosować?

----------


## Wurzel

Opinie są podzielone. Jednak trzeba wiedzieć, że zbyt często stosowana hydrokolonoterapia robi więcej szkód.

----------

